# Welcome to the new Central USA Forum!



## Steve (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome friends!!!

Here's to a great new forum on the new TUG BBS!

Steve
USA Central Moderator


----------



## spoody (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Guys,

This will take a little getting used to but I like what I have seen so far.


----------



## libraria99 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, Steve !!  I always check the Central forum first.


----------

